# Seitenständer ??



## eifelkaiser (7. August 2007)

Hallo - zuersteinmal - liebe Gemeinde.

Als absoluter Quereinsteiger -vom Marathon zum Mountainbike -

eine erste Frage:

welchen Typ Seitenständer bekomm ich an mein YELLOWSTONE4 .0?? Ich hab schon mehrere probiert aber die passen nicht, da die aufnahme der Scheibe im Weg ist?? -Auch wenn sich jetzt die ersten fragen wieso ich überhaupt einen Ständer montiere<?


----------



## crank (7. August 2007)

Ken, Du bist ein Idiot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelkaiser (7. August 2007)

Es war natürlich Scheibe - für die ganz peniblen -> Scheibenbremse<- gemeint.

Eigendlich hatte ich mit "vernünftigen Antworten gerechnet - 
Da ich die Antwort trotzdem erst nehme möchte ich das Rad auch gerne zuhause hinstellen - ich nehme an KEN II hat den Baumstamm auch nicht in der Grube gepflanzt oder ???? 
Platz an der Wand hab ich nicht.

gruß


----------



## exto (7. August 2007)

Tut mir leid, ne "vernünftige" Antwort hab ich leider auch nicht.

Aber eine durchaus ernst gemeinte Frage: Was soll das heißen,"Platz an der Wand hab ich nicht"? Wohnst du in nem Rundzelt auf ner großen Wiese?

Mal ehrlich: Ich hab noch nie nen Ständer am Bike gehabt und auch nie einen vermisst. 

Ich finde die Frage so abwegig, dass ich geneigt wäre, an ein Fake zur allgemeinen Belustigung zu glauben...


----------



## eifelkaiser (7. August 2007)

Naja -zum Platz - an derWand stehen halt Regale u.s.w. Winterreifen für 3 Autos.... die Wände bieten keinen latz zum Aufhängen. Da ich das rad auch nicht einfach so hinstellen möchte(könnt ja umfallen), - hatte ich an einen Ständer gedacht.

 Ist das wirklich so abwegig?????


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. August 2007)

eifelkaiser schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so abwegig?????



ya rly
anlehnen, gg


----------



## braintrust (7. August 2007)

bissel pervers für mich 
hol dir son "bike hand" ständer und gut ist...wie sieht das denn aus, nen ys mit ständer. ne ne ne


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2007)

Ich würde auf einen Seitenständer am Mountainbike verzichten, weil ich's (a) gefährlich finde (könnte runterklappen bei größeren Erschütterungen), es (b) zusätzliches Gewicht ist und (c) grauenhaft aussieht.

Zwecks Abstellen zuhause: es gibt bei vielen Bikeshops für 10-15 Euro so kleine Ständer, bei denen das Hinterrad etwa 10cm hochgehoben fixiert wird. So einen würde ich verwenden -- ist außerdem praktisch für Wartungsarbeiten.

Hier kann man meinen ein bissl erkennen:







@Ken: ja, du bist ein Idiot.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2007)

KEN II schrieb:


> Dachschrägen


?



KEN II schrieb:


> das beurteilen zu dürfen.......


Ich habe meine Meinung ausgedrückt -- ob du glaubst, dass ich das darf oder nicht, ist mir herzlich egal...
...die Meinung hat sich auf dein obiges Posting bezogen, wo auch nicht ein einziger sinnvoller Satz enthalten war.
Etwas, das den Großteil deiner Postings betreffen dürfte, wenn man sich die so ansieht...


----------



## tom23" (8. August 2007)

Ich schliess mich da mal den Vorrednern an. So ein Seitenständer hat an einem Sportgerät nix zu suchen, ausserdem: wenn man mal von den fest montierten Ständern absieht, welche symmetrisch unter dem Bike sitzen und einen doppelten Fuß haben, stehen die Räder auch  auf einer Tour immer besser, wenn man sie irgendwo anlehnt, und 2,1er Reifen oder so passen auch noch in die meisten Abstellständer.
Für zu Hause kommt ja sowas wie oben bei Flo in Frage.

Wer ist eigentlich Ken?
Warum ist er ein Idi?
Und wie gut lässt sich Dreck aus Flo's Teppich saugen?


----------



## Marcel77 (8. August 2007)

Ich wollte auch einen Ständer trotz Scheibenbremsen haben. Der Händler hat mich schief angesehen, aber mir dann einen verkauft. Da ich fast nur auf der Strasse fahre, sehe ich auch in Punkto Sicherheit kein Problem.

Der Ständer wird mit in den hinteren Schnellspanner geklemmt und hat was um die 20 Euro gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (8. August 2007)

Alter Schwede wennst nen Ständer brauchst kauf dir ein - CITYBIKE- *ggg*


----------



## Pumabert (8. August 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede wennst nen Ständer brauchst kauf dir ein - CITYBIKE- *ggg*



oder nen Playboy


----------



## AmmuNation (8. August 2007)

Puma! You made my day  

Ernsthaft: An einem ->GelÃ¤nde<-bike hat ein StÃ¤nder nix verloren. Und wenn du das Bike zu Hause abstellen willst, kaufst du dir einen StÃ¤nder a la Flo. Gibts fÃ¼r 10â¬ im Radladen, hÃ¤lt und sieht gut aus, da nicht festmontiert


----------



## eifelkaiser (8. August 2007)

Jau - - genau die Alternative hab ich gesucht - nimmt keinen Platz weg und das Rad steht.

Danke für die (meist) kostruktiven antworten.


----------



## Sentence (10. August 2007)

tag auch..
ja, die Frage nach der saugbarkeit von Flos Teppich wollt ich auch stellen ;o)

aber zum Thema Seitenständer für Montage an den Schnellspanner..
lass das mal lieber stecken.. nen Kumpel von mir wollte auch unbedingt einen und hat ihn auch voller Enthusiasmus montiert.
Das Resultat:
tierische Kopfschmerzen, weil er beim Antreten über den lenker abgestiegen ist.
der Schnellspanner konnte den Ständer und die Achse ncihtmehr so kräftig anziehen und langsam hatte sich die Hinterachse gelöst.
beim kräftigen lostreten (jaaaa... da haben stilecht einige Mädels zugegukt) gabs dann den Gau und das Hinterrad sprang aus der Öse.
Nun hat er ne verbogene Steckachse und nen kaputten Helm, unschöne blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden..
vom Spott seiner Begleitung under der Mädels ganz zu schweigen..

Überflüssig zu erwähnen dass der Ständer den Weitwurfwettbewerb gewonnen hat..

kann neben dem Aussehen auch nur dazu raten nen Montageständer zu verwenden...
lieber nen paar Kratzer als dauernd ne neue Achse oder so Späße...


----------



## tokessa (10. August 2007)

Mountainbike + Ständer no go niemals und im Leben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funandi (10. August 2007)

Ständer am MTB ist wie Klorolle auf der Heckablage


----------



## rumblefish (10. August 2007)

Oder wie ein Formel1 Wagen mit Dachgepäckträger


----------



## mqp (11. August 2007)

Sieht so ******* aus, daß ichs schon wieder cool finde.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch nen Ständer an seinem Uraltbike.Wenn unsere Fullys lässig irgendwo angelehnt sind, steht seins auf dem Ständer. Hat schon was, finde ich.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Single-Trail (11. August 2007)

ist das überhaupt ein Teppichboden bei Flo...
sieht eher nach PVC aus finde ich...

zum Thema Ständer: lass es lieber, es ist wirklich gefährlich und sieht noch dazu sch**** aus...

Die Idee mit den Ständer für die Wohnung ist wirklich gut dann gibts auch keine zerkratzten Möbel vom anlehnen (sollte ich mir auch mal zulegen) 

...gruß, Martin


----------



## Yossarian (11. August 2007)

Hmm, das total verschlammte Bike auf den Teppich neben das Bett stellen?
Das ist Forums-Hardcore-Preis verdächtig.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. August 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ist das überhaupt ein Teppichboden bei Flo...
> sieht eher nach PVC aus finde ich...


So ist es -- weiß nicht, wo man da auf dem Foto einen Teppichboden sehen will...


----------



## tom23" (12. August 2007)

oh, dann bittet "man" natürlich vielmals um Verzeihung, Pünktchen Pünktchen Pünktchen


----------



## CoreTec (12. August 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Hmm, das total verschlammte Bike auf den Teppich neben das Bett stellen?
> Das ist Forums-Hardcore-Preis verdächtig.



...wirklich? Meine hängen verdreckt an der Wand über dem Bett. Kratzt nur manchmal unter der Bettdecke  

Und zum Thema Garage: Man kann auch vor dem Regal in die Decke zwei Anker bohren, Kette mit gummierten Haken dran und fertig. So als Idee...


----------



## Yossarian (12. August 2007)

CoreTec schrieb:


> ...wirklich? Meine hängen verdreckt an der Wand über dem Bett. Kratzt nur manchmal unter der Bettdecke



Bei dir kein Problem. Deine Gummipuppe beschwert sich ja nicht.


----------



## CoreTec (12. August 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Bei dir kein Problem. Deine Gummipuppe beschwert sich ja nicht.



Wieso sollte sie auch? Hat ja das nette Turmzimmer mit dem schönen Ausblick ganz für sich allein, wenn sie mal ungestört sein möchte und "frische Luft schnappen" muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 305er (30. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht mal dran gedacht das manche um nen ständer nicht Drumherum kommen?

Ein Beispiel von vielen :
Kinderfahrrad-Anhänger. Ohne ständer wirst den nicht mehr dran machen können


----------



## xyzHero (30. Oktober 2016)

Das grenzt ja an Nekrophilie hier.


----------

